# Picks



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a problem holding picks. I don't seem to grip tight enough . 
What picks are out there for a lighter grip ?

Brent


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Maverick said:


> I have a problem holding picks. I don't seem to grip tight enough .
> What picks are out there for a lighter grip ?
> 
> Brent


I don't know that there are picks designed for that, but maybe experimenting with different materials or thicknesses would help--or even different shapes.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

There are picks that are "sticky" in a way, with either textured surfaces or with latex-like coatings. I've a few but the brand names at the moment totally escape me. 

The other direction to go would be to learn to use finger picks and to use a different style of picking.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

You might try picks with lots of texture on the part you grip. Zontar's suggestion for different shapes and thickness is a good one. You might also alter your picking technique by plucking or strumming the strings a little softer (I know I have a bad habit of sometimes really trying to "snap" the strings for more attack).

For what it's worth, I use Dunlop nylon picks: 1 mm for bass, .73 mm for flat picking and .60 for chording - generally - but that's just what works for me.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Dava picks might work for you...

GUITAR PICKS BY DAVA

Maybe check here, a good assortment and you can order them on line...

Guitar Picks / Plectrums

I've used Dunlop Tortex for years, they seem to have a grippier surface.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

> Dava picks might work for you...
> 
> GUITAR PICKS BY DAVA


Thanks, that is the one I was forgetting that I had in mind!


The other consideration is that maybe you are holding the pick too hard.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The one drawback I found with the Dava is it inhibits the "monster metal pickslide" down the strings. 8)


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

There's plenty of grip enhanced picks out there, just browse a major US online music store sites (the Canadian ones suck). Dunlop's Max Grip in standard and jazz sizes are very grippy, and the carbon fiber jazz III is maybe too grippy.

You can also put some grip tape (safety, skateboard stuff) on any pick or buy those with the sandpaper-ish stuff already on (Cool Picks, Clayton, Ibanez, etc.). Other picks have rubber (Dava, Ibanez, Planet Waves, etc.) or cork (D'Andrea, Clayton, etc).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've been a Dava Grip Pick user for a few years, though I still use some Dunlop Ultex picks with small holes drilled in them. A light sanding to rough up the surface of a pick is often enough for some players.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Maverick said:


> I have a problem holding picks. I don't seem to grip tight enough.


Brain makes a Cat Tongue pick that's quite easy to hold.
Also consider that you might not be holding enough of the pick. I've seen people who try to just hold a bit of the edge and then find they can't get a good grip. If you're not solidly in the middle then textured picks won't make much difference.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I use these Brain picks and swear by them. I seem to grip picks just fine, but I love the texture of them and have always been more of a nylon pick fan.



kat_ said:


> Brain makes a Cat Tongue pick that's quite easy to hold.
> Also consider that you might not be holding enough of the pick. I've seen people who try to just hold a bit of the edge and then find they can't get a good grip. If you're not solidly in the middle then textured picks won't make much difference.


----------



## inzaneman (Jun 17, 2012)

Dunlop Max Grip Jazz III, smaller but they sell them in different sizes, lots of grip.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

In addition to the Dava picks, I use a 3 mm Dunlop Big Stubby. At that thickness, the depression in the pick is quite deep and that makes it easy to hold. It's probably too thick for comfort if you're doing heavy strumming, though. I haven't tried the 2 mm or 1 mm Big Stubby picks yet.


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

When I ordered some custom picks from Clayton they sent me a sample pack of these things called "pictac" Clayton Piktac Pick Adhesive Dots 50-Pieces | GuitarCenter I dont think I'll ever use them and would be happy to mail them to you. If you can send me a PM with your address I get them in the mail right away


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

inzaneman said:


> Dunlop Max Grip Jazz III, smaller but they sell them in different sizes, lots of grip.


I bought a load of these thinking I'd love them because they wouldn't slip only to end up giving them away because they felt weird in my fingers. Same goes for the Dava picks.


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

maybe longer fingernails or the tips (meat) of your fingers,I find just playing w/ my finger tips works for slower or quiter stuff.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Morkolo said:


> I bought a load of these thinking I'd love them because they wouldn't slip only to end up giving them away because they felt weird in my fingers. Same goes for the Dava picks.


Wait... you gave your picks away? Weird man. You could have just left them lying about and they'll disappear on their own by magic.

As an aside, you can filed those ridges down a bit to taste. A nail file is always handy to have for picks to clean up the rough edges on new picks or when they've been played for a while.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

inzaneman said:


> Dunlop Max Grip Jazz III, smaller but they sell them in different sizes, lots of grip.



This type of texture generally feels like a cat's tongue to me. Some makes more so than others. Not my favourite for that reason


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I sometimes find it hard to keep a good grip on picks too so what I tried recently was heating up a spike (about the size of a large landscaping nail) and burning a hole in the middle of the pick (I use 1 mm tortex mostly) and I find that I can keep a much more controlled grip on the pick with the hole in the middle...easy solution and then you don't have change from the pick you normally use - just improve it by easily burning a grip hole in the middle


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

TWRC said:


> I use these Brain picks and swear by them. I seem to grip picks just fine, but I love the texture of them and have always been more of a nylon pick fan.


I found a store that still had some of the original Brains before D'Andrea bought the Snarling Dogs brand so I grabbed a handful of the discontinued 1.3 and 1.6 mm gauge ones. I wasn't a nylon fan before but these ones are nice and stiff with good tone once I sandpapered the point to the scruffy well played state. A cut above the more floppy nylon Dunlop and Wedgies.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I didn't know that they were bought out. Good thing I bought a huge bag of them a while back.

I'm really weird with my picks. I used to be a Tortex guy but love the fact that these picks don't warp or bend out of shape like the Tortex. I also like to put notches in the tip by picksliding them a few times before using them. The grooves / notches give me a gritty sound and texture that other picks can't replicate.



FrankyNoTone said:


> I found a store that still had some of the original Brains before D'Andrea bought the Snarling Dogs brand so I grabbed a handful of the discontinued 1.3 and 1.6 mm gauge ones. I wasn't a nylon fan before but these ones are nice and stiff with good tone once I sandpapered the point to the scruffy well played state. A cut above the more floppy nylon Dunlop and Wedgies.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

TWRC said:


> ... I also like to put notches in the tip by picksliding them a few times before using them. The grooves / notches give me a gritty sound and texture that other picks can't replicate.


Ah, you're in good company. U2's Edge uses the round textured side of Herdim nylon picks for probably a similar gritty effect. The guy in this link has done quite a bit of research on the Edge's tone:
A Study of The Edge's Guitar Delay (U2) -- Herdim Picks

Another textured nylon pick I wouldn't mind trying are the legendary Herco's used by the early guitar gods like Jimmy Page and Gene Simmons (well, maybe Gene is not a god). I thought I spotted some real old ones earlier this year and if they are the originals before Dunlop bought out Herco decades ago then I'll be grabbing a handful as well the next time I'm around that store. Its pretty amazing what you can find in small backwoods stores.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

To be totally honest, that's the reason why I do what I do with picks and use nylon ones on top of that. Herdims aren't readily available in North America but are quite easily had online. I just couldn't get into the habit of using the "wrong" end of the pick, so I adapted my own style to it.

I had some Herco's and didn't like them much. They actually got flimsier the more and more you used them.



FrankyNoTone said:


> Ah, you're in good company. U2's Edge uses the round textured side of Herdim nylon picks for probably a similar gritty effect. The guy in this link has done quite a bit of research on the Edge's tone:
> A Study of The Edge's Guitar Delay (U2) -- Herdim Picks
> 
> Another textured nylon pick I wouldn't mind trying are the legendary Herco's used by the early guitar gods like Jimmy Page and Gene Simmons (well, maybe Gene is not a god). I thought I spotted some real old ones earlier this year and if they are the originals before Dunlop bought out Herco decades ago then I'll be grabbing a handful as well the next time I'm around that store. Its pretty amazing what you can find in small backwoods stores.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I use Gator Grip picks (Dunlop Gator Grip Standard Guitar Picks | Musician's Friend). Seem to help me from flinging picks across the room.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Three pages in and nobody's suggested a V Pick yet? (If so, my bad). Besides being grippy, they're available in many styles, shapes and thicknesses and they supposedly last for months!


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

TWRC said:


> ...I had some Herco's and didn't like them much. They actually got flimsier the more and more you used them.


Thanks for the heads up. Maybe I'll just pick up a few as curio's then.

Here's my grippy nylon set so far:

View attachment 1233


George Dennis Sharps - nice crosshatch pattern; edges are knife sharp so I dulled them a bit
Snarling Dog Brains - cat's tongue texture; I sharpened/roughed the point on this one.
Wedgie Nylons - dimpled indented texture (okay, but not my favorite); I sharpened the point on this one
Dunlop Max-Grip Carbon Fibers - way too much grip on this one for most folks
Pickboy Edge Carbon Nylon - nice smooth texture; my favorite overall.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

FrankyNoTone said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Maybe I'll just pick up a few as curio's then.
> 
> Here's my grippy nylon set so far:
> 
> ...


The Geoerge Dennis ones come in a variety of tips--I have 2 or 3 different ones, and have seen others with different tips.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Those Wedgie Nylons look interesting. I might have to give them a try.



FrankyNoTone said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Maybe I'll just pick up a few as curio's then.
> 
> Here's my grippy nylon set so far:
> 
> ...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

TWRC said:


> Those Wedgie Nylons look interesting. I might have to give them a try.


I have some--I find them quite comfortable.
Although I prefer their Delrin picks...


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Picked up a Graphtech Tusq pick yesterday, and it seems to be pretty grippy with the raised letters on both sides.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Mooh said:


> I still use some Dunlop Ultex picks with small holes drilled in them.


I put a hole in my Dunlop picks too and I find I can hold on to them better...I heat up a landscaping spike and burn a hole in my picks...crude but works...makes for a decent sized hole...amkes the picks perfect for me...I also really like the V-picks...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

theres a product called sex wax that is used for surfboards. Believe it or not, it actually works great on guitar picks too (something I discovered in California). Just rub it on and your problem will be solved.


----------



## 176319 (Jul 24, 2012)

All of those suggestions will work- thickness, grip. But maybe try fingerpicks- that way you do not have to hold on to them.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a set of these coming in the mail soon, gonna give them a try


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

I had a problem with spinning picks and I found Fender California Clear picks solved the problem for me.

Mark


----------



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

Problem holding picks? Eat (more) spinach. largetongue


----------



## Taylor gibson (Aug 20, 2012)

I lick my finger and it kind of forms a better seal. It does work.


----------



## PickALick (Aug 4, 2012)

Taylor gibson said:


> I lick my finger and it kind of forms a better seal. It does work.


OMG!!!!!!!!!!! Are you my long lost twin, LickAPick?!?!?!??! 

hahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## bchaffin72 (Aug 20, 2012)

I sometimes have that problem with my more aggressive playing. Picks go flying, even when I'm gripping good. I found these picks called Chicks on Picks. I'll shamelessly admit I bought them for the barely-dressed women they're adorned with, but I also found something about the texture makes them stick really well. Or maybe semi-naked women really enjoy clinging to me. Or maybe that fantasy life is intruding into reality again...maybe.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

bchaffin72 said:


> ...I found these picks called Chicks on Picks...


Lucky you! I discovered some unusual constraints imposed on my playing technique regarding those picks. Its called a wife.


----------



## bchaffin72 (Aug 20, 2012)

Well, Franky, I have one of those too, but she pays no attention to what I pick with, so the Force is with me.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I use V-picks and lately a Gravity Edge mini..........great picks and I find the thicker ones really let you play a bit quicker.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Brain pick's are easy to hold on to as are the Dunlop Nylon but I always found, and this is just in my case I speak of, the Dunlop's gave to bright a sound with those sharp edges.You can get good highs and a big beefy low from a Brain 1.6


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

whammybar said:


> Brain pick's are easy to hold on to as are the Dunlop Nylon but I always found, and this is just in my case I speak of, the Dunlop's gave to bright a sound with those sharp edges.You can get good highs and a big beefy low from a Brain 1.6


I like those Brain picks as well in the 1.60mm gauge. Dunlop's Max-Grip nylons go up to 1.5mm and they're just a fraction brighter. The George Dennis Super nylons at 1.60mm are nice as well but have an unusual blunt tip (which I sharpen).


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

bchaffin72 said:


> I found these picks called Chicks on Picks. I'll shamelessly admit I bought them for the barely-dressed women they're adorned with


:30171373:


----------



## bchaffin72 (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## bchaffin72 (Aug 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, they are starting to wear, so as much as I love the grip on them, they may go into early retirement(for the sake of artistic preservation, of course). I bought the only one of this particular pack the music store had so replacement may not be an option.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

bchaffin72 said:


> Unfortunately, they are starting to wear, so as much as I love the grip on them, they may go into early retirement(for the sake of artistic preservation, of course). I bought the only one of this particular pack the music store had so replacement may not be an option.


I beg of you to beg that music store to order more from here!!! Chicks On Picks

I can't run the risk of mail order but if the store is in southern Ontario then maybe a field trip would be in order.


----------



## Markystang (May 28, 2010)

I've been using Cactus Picks - Our Picks and I'm quite happy with them.


----------



## axeblade (Sep 23, 2008)

I got me one of these bad boys....

http://www.pickpunch.com

Used up gift cards work great for me. An old Tim Horton card with no cash left on it gets me 5 picks. Lightly sand the edges and ready to rock. I'd estimate with the number of picks I've made with this thing it's already paid for itself. 
I think its safe to say these will *not* get you the best picks in the world, and it wont be for everyone, but I love mine and I'll never have to buy another pick!

Cheers


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Bought some of these. Ha[[y so far . Very grippy.



Markystang said:


> I've been using Cactus Picks - Our Picks and I'm quite happy with them.


----------

